# My Monday is better than your Monday.



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)

...because I'm in St Marks at Fish Camp.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 3, 2020)

Why yes, yes it is.
I worked. 
Hope y'all load the coolers!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 3, 2020)

Yep, yer Monday was way better than mine! Mine wasn't bad but yours was way better!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice catches buds,,,,anybody's Monday is better than mine,,,,sore lip them,,,,
Congrats,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2020)

The Southern edge of God`s Country.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2020)

You could be up here,,,,? ? ? ? we got some sun today,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks.
Yep.
Thanks.
Yep.
Nope.

The fish cleaner has finished his job.
The fish cooker is now starting hers.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Are they good eating?,,,,never had,,,,again congrats buds,,,,


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 3, 2020)

Last time i was there i got a "camp site" and set my tent up right in the parking lot on the gravel next to the warning alligators sign. It was 22 deg. And we almost sunk the boat with sheepshead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2020)

I'd say you had a good Monday!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Are they good eating?,,,,never had,,,,again congrats buds,,,,




Specks and reds are delicious. So are sea cows.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)

Simple ('sauted ') protein and green. 
 II ate 5 times this much... Let's just say it's all gone.

Note to self: If you bring metal silverware to fish camp, you won't have to eat with melted plastic forks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Specks and reds are delicious. So are sea cows.


? ? ? ?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)

My wife said she would microwave the leftovers in the morning for breakfast.
No! No, and no.
All gone.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2020)

Was tough getting all that Sea Beef down.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Specks and reds are delicious. So are sea cows.


Lots of manatees around there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> Lots of manatees around there?




Good many of em.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 3, 2020)

Growing up we called them Sea Cows too.


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 4, 2020)

Your Monday was definitely better!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 4, 2020)

That's the kinda Mondays I like!


----------



## Rabun (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice slice of heaven!  I've got to get down there one of these days. Keep the reports coming for us landlubbers


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Growing up we called them Sea Cows too.




If there are any of those old Crackers still alive down there, ask them about those things.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 4, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 4, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If there are any of those old Crackers still alive down there, ask them about those things.


My Granddaddy was born in 1905. Lived to be 104. He grew up eating just about everything. He said that Pond Skoggin (Blue Heron) breast tasted similar to venison. 
I don't remember him talking about eating Sea Cows though.
He sure had some good stories.
This is the last deer he killed. He was 97. Notice the head isn't showing in the picture.
??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2020)

Your Monday was WAY better than my Monday!! Although, I'm hoping Friday fishing will look similar!!!!!

Am I still a Go to come down?? Truck is getting an oil change as I type..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 4, 2020)

That is a fine Monday!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Specks and reds are delicious. So are sea cows.


You have GOT TO BE KIDDING! 

Those trout and redfish are some of my fave.....throw In a snook and a flounder and you have the slam!
but a Manatee? YUCK!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2020)

bfriendly said:


> You have GOT TO BE KIDDING!
> 
> Those trout and redfish are some of my fave.....throw In a snook and a flounder and you have the slam!
> but a Manatee? YUCK!




Why do you think they were called sea COWs? I heard firsthand from some of the old Crackers that it was really good.


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 5, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Why do you think they were called sea COWs? I heard firsthand from some of the old Crackers that it was really good.


I'd give it a try if someone else did the Killin and grilling ?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Feb 5, 2020)

Leave some for me. I'm headed down next Friday!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like a great Monday, but it wasn’t better than mine?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2020)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Looks like a great Monday, but it wasn’t better than mine?


You posting a pic would be a 1st.. sorry if no one believes you.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 5, 2020)

Ha that made me laugh...


----------



## twtabb (Feb 5, 2020)

Your Monday was better than everyday of my week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2020)

There’s a new player in the game!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> There’s a new player in the game!!
> 
> View attachment 1001745




Show me a picture or two of that boat behind you. Looks good from what i can see.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If there are any of those old Crackers still alive down there, ask them about those things.



I did years ago.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Show me a picture or two of that boat behind you. Looks good from what i can see.



You've seen this stick steer before Nic. In that thread I opened on it when I first bought it last summer. I took the jet off and put a new 40 horsepower prop on. The performance of the jet was lacking, but the prop does great. Only 1548 I've ever seen with a 40 horsepower rating.
Has 10" Humminbird solix swapped off my Bay boat ( power harness and transducer set up on  both boats) and Minn Kota GPS trolling motor...



 It's small boat season in the big Bend. The fish come up the warm rivers  so a  boat like this can reach them easier than my big boat...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> You've seen this stick steer before Nic. In that thread I opened on it when I first bought it last summer. I took the jet off and put a new 40 horsepower prop on. The performance of the jet was lacking, but the prop does great. Only 1548 I've ever seen with a 40 horsepower rating.
> Has 10" Humminbird solix swapped off my Bay boat ( power harness and transducer set up on  both boats) and Minn Kota GPS trolling motor...
> 
> View attachment 1001761View attachment 1001762
> ...




I actually like the interior layout of that one better`n I do mine. You have a lot more open deck space. Nice rig!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2020)

Limit of Reds so far .. started throwing them back..


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice,,,,I'm envious,,,,love the boat too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 7, 2020)

That's Fer sure a nice rig you have,,,,Nic's is nice too,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah it's hard to figure what to do after you catch your limit and about a dozen more in 2 hour sit at the red fish hole we found in the Aucilla. We couldn't buy a trout on the 40 minute troll out there, nor on the way back. So we're off to clean fish and we'll look for some trout tomorrow in the Saint Marks…
 We caught all reds on freelined shrimp off an oyster bar that was blocking the incoming tide. A couple more factors in that equation I haven't figured out quite right yet… ?
 The warm, spring fed Aucilla river is known for its winter reds, but I didn't notice the temperature of the water today. It's been running about 67 or 68 in the Saint Marks system, so only a couple more degrees needed to start off the big spring fishing season…



 The spot contest was won by this guy…


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2020)

You boys are gonna make me load up the river boat and head that way. Been too long since I prowled the waters of the St Marks and Aucilla Rivers.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 7, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Yeah it's hard to figure what to do after you catch your limit and about a dozen more in 2 hour sit at the red fish hole we found in the Aucilla. We couldn't buy a trout on the 40 minute troll out there, nor on the way back. So we're off to clean fish and we'll look for some trout tomorrow in the Saint Marks…
> We caught all reds on freelined shrimp off an oyster bar that was blocking the incoming tide. A couple more factors in that equation I haven't figured out quite right yet… ?
> The warm, spring fed Aucilla river is known for its winter reds, but I didn't notice the temperature of the water today. It's been running about 67 or 68 in the Saint Marks system, so only a couple more degrees needed to start off the big spring fishing season…
> 
> ...



Sounds similar to what we found a couple weeks ago on the St. Marks. Incoming tide breaking over oyster bars. Water temp real close.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 7, 2020)

Fish camp pork chops n chicken an green beans. No women involved. Whiskey and beer instead.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 9, 2020)

Made it home today after a long tough post-frontal Saturday...



Slayer and I came home with similar stacks of fee-lays...



What do I do with a wife that has hot corn bread and chili on the stove when I return from a week's fishing?
Guess I'll be keepin her. And going fishing again!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2020)

Pretty good info here for people who would like to fish this area. I think dudewhereismyplug does these regularly...


----------

